# Curiosità sul kernel x86_64

## dev_null

Ciao a tutti.

Ho un processore Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 540 a 64bit e ho usato genkernel per compilare il kernel. Andando nella cartella /usr/src/linux/arch ho notato che in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64 c'è solo la cartella /boot che a sua volta contiene un collegamento a /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/bzImage. Perchè la cartella /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64 è quasi vuota mentre /usr/src/linux/arch/x86 contiene la maggior parte dei file?

Questo è il contenuto di /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64

```

@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64

boot

```

Mentre questo è il contenuto di /usr/src/linux/arch/x86

```

@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/src/linux/arch/x86

Kbuild         Makefile_32.cpu  entry    lib              oprofile   realmode

Kconfig        boot             ia32     math-emu         pci        tools

Kconfig.cpu    built-in.mod.c   include  mm               platform   um

Kconfig.debug  built-in.o       kernel   modules.builtin  power      video

Makefile       configs          kvm      modules.order    purgatory  xen

Makefile.um    crypto           lguest   net              ras

```

Con il comando 'uname -m' il sistema risulta a 64bit:

```

@localhost ~ $ uname -m

x86_64

```

Cosa significa? Ho sbagliato qualche opzione di compilazione? Il mio kernel è a 32 o 64bit? E' normale che sia così?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dev_null wrote:*   

> Cosa significa? Ho sbagliato qualche opzione di compilazione? Il mio kernel è a 32 o 64bit? E' normale che sia così?

 

No hai fatto tutto corretto e il tuo kernel e' compilato in 64bit. Infatti la cartella arch/x86 e' fatta sia per i 32bit che per i 64bit.

----------

## dev_null

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

